# our new katahdin flock! ...MORE SHEEP! w/ pics



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

yesterday we drove 5 hrs one way to a purebred katahdin sheep farm and brought home a cute little ram lamb and 5 young ewes which are bred to lamb within the next 2-3 months. I am so excited to see what this little flock will do for us! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: our new katahdin flock!*

Cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock!*

Congratulations!! Our ewes are getting more used to us as time passes. One of our Katahdins is black and white like a Holstein. She is my favorite.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock!*

Congratulations, it is always fun to get new animals. They are cute.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock!*

AWESOME!!!!!! I want sheep someday too, when we get more land!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock!*

ok, now I don't know what to think! the lady I bought the sheep from, said she thinks the little ram lamb was born in feb-march, but she'll double-check her records to let me know the exact date. she'd said he's weaned but also pointed out which was his dam in the same group of sheep with him, so I wondered if that's really so. now today she emailed and said his birthdate is may 12! that means he's only 7 weeks old! isn't that too young to wean a lamb?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

He looks awfully big to be just 7 weeks old. I know that singles can be bigger just like with goats but I would question the birth date. Our ram lamb was roughly that size at 3+ months.

7 weeks is also a little early for weaning.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

Not to mention if one of the ewes is his mother how could she already be bred to deliver in 2 to 3 months?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

none of our ewes are his mother. the lady said he was a twin, so not a big singleton, I guess. you know, with the way she runs her farm, she might have her records wrong. I thot she sounds like a very careful breeder on her website and on the phone, but I was quite disappointed in the actual condition of her farm when we got there. I don't know how big a lamb should be at that age but maybe he really is 3+ months old. I tried to get him to take a bottle and he wasn't very receptive. he's eating hay quite well and drinking water so maybe he's fine without milk.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

Just keep an eye on him and make sure he is getting enough grass/hay and water. You could supplement with alfalfa pellets if you are worried he's not getting enough to eat. I also provide sheep minerals for them too.

The only other thing is watching him around the ewes. If he is older than the breeder says he could start being interested in them. If they are bred you don't want him aggressively mounting them so as to not cause miscarriage. It's a slim chance but just keep an eye on them.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

I'd be willing to bet she accidentally slipped up. Sometimes I'm not completely focused on the topic and say the wrong month. I'm pretty sure she ment March. Or maybe had him confused with another?

Either way they all look very nice and well taken care of! :shades:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

this afternoon I got the little ram weighed and he's only 33lbs. I saw another ad for katahdin rams for sale that weighed 65-95lbs at 3-5 months. I also checked out his sac & testes a bit and he's no more developed than my 7wk old pygmy goat kids. He acts more like a very young kid, I think, even saw him looking to nurse off some of the ewes we got but of course didn't find anything, nor would they have let him. In my pics, he's closer to the camera so maybe that makes him look bigger than he is. I'm planning to separate him from the ewes when I think he's beginning to harrass them. I would have liked to bring home more colored sheep but the ones I liked had faults I didn't want. Maybe eventually we'll have color out of the dark ram.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

Great looking flock! :thumb:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

:thumb: Wow Carolyn! Congratulations. What a lovely bunch.
Are you going to pasture them with the goats?

If you ever have trouble sleeping, you can always count them. lol


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

We really liked the color too! You can see our four Katahdin ewes at the link below...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 5796d661ed

Our ram lamb is a pure breed St. Croix.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

cute flock, Amika! love the names! Karen, right now I have the sheep separate for starters, so we'll see. I'm afraid the goats will be very bossy to the sheep. The little ram is not interessted in a bottle at all so I'm not sure how long I'll keep forcing it.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

We waited almost a month and then transitioned Henry into the buck pen and the girls into the doe pen. There is a significant size difference with the two older ewes and the goats since my goats are NDGs. They are doing well. No signs of bullying. They are separated at night until I can expand the main pen in the barn.

Are your goats standards or minis? (not sure if I missed that somewhere)


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

our goats are pygmies so not very big, but they do have horns and are quick to use them on each other so I'm sure they would on the sheep too. the goats have the back pasture with a ramp to the upstairs of the barn and the sheep will have the front pasture with access to the main floor of the barn. we're planning to downsize a bit on the goats(we have about a dozen) and maybe increase the sheep flock over the next couple years if we really like them. do you think the little ram is ok without the bottle if he's only 7 weeks old? or should I keep trying to get him on it?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

If he's looking to nurse the ewes I might try again because at this point he would be getting one a day or so, depending on weaning.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

Oh and if you are on Facebook there is a group "Katahdin Sheep Breeders" you can join.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

What a beautiful herd you have. I have been considering getting sheep


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

I love Katahdins! I have one calico colored one and her half katahdin half painted desert lamb.

Here's mine.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

:drool: Hold me back! I love my guys and hope to add more when we move. Maybe not a good idea to see this when I am going to trade day in the morning... I have to be a good girl. No more sheep til we move...Hubby did not say anything about more button quail though... :laugh:

Gina


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

Crissa, I love the coloring on yours'! I would love to have lots of color in my herd eventually! I'm planning to keep any ewe lambs out of these pregnant ewes and slowly grow my herd.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

Aww! They are cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

Thanks, she's a sweetheart too. I know the lady I got her from ALWAYS has colors like that for sale during lambing time. Once she even had a Quad colored ram lamb.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

Yes that calico one is neat looking!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! RAM?*

:clap: We've added 8 more ewe lambs to our flock of Katahdins! There are 4 white and 4 brown so I'm thrilled with some color! They are all 5 months old though some are definitely bigger than others. All seem healthy and very well-cared for. They came from a beautiful farm just about 1.5 hrs from here. So now we have a herd of 14 sheep plus we'll keep any ewe lambs born yet this fall from the first group we got.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! ...MORE SHEEP!*

Congrats! But how can you post without pictures?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! ...MORE SHEEP!*

I know I should have pics to go with my anouncement.  I wanted to let them get settled in a bit before I chase them around with my camera but I will try to get some asap. :wink:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: our new katahdin flock! ...MORE SHEEP!*

ok, I got pics. some of my older ewes are shedding so the coats of the new lambs look very clean and smooth. enjoy!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I know I should have pics to go with my anouncement.  I wanted to let them get settled in a bit before I chase them around with my camera but I will try to get some asap. :wink:


I know, I was just teasing. They are so beautiful, especially against that green, green pasture! I want sheep!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aww! I want sheep too! I have no room for them, but maybe someday... (sigh). Meantime, I am SO appreciating these pics!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:thumbup: What a nice looking bunch of girls. Congrats on your new arrivals! I like the markings on the brown one with the white socks on the hind legs. Is Jasper in the last picture?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

thankyou! yes, Jasper is in the center of the last pic. He's almorst 4 months old and still behaving himself with all the girls so I'm leaving him with them for now. I'll have to take him out before too long but I don't want to do it sooner than absolutely necessary. Now he's enjoying the company of all these younger girls his age!


----------

